# is my dog a german shepherd?



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

hello everyone. this is my 9 week old puppy, Teyah ?? we were sold her under the ideal that she is in fact a German Shepherd but just trying to gain a second opinion. I know it's almost impossible to tell without papers/real life contact. I am convinced she is a GSD however my partner is unsure. she is slightly underweight for her age bear in mind. would love some input from more experienced owners. thanks in advance! 
Abbie


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She looks like a good possibility. She could be a Mal too I don't know. She's a cutie for sure.


----------



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

aw well thank you!!! ?? I really hope so. she has all the characteristics.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

To my untrained eye, she looks like a cross with a Belgian Mal, but I could be very wrong


----------



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

really appreciate the input. she's an odd one lol ??


----------



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

I've just looked up Belgian mals and I'm pretty certain she must be a cross. ahhhh well, she's still a cutie. thanks again


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Cute pup!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She could be a pure bred GSD. There is such a thing as a Fawn GSD, all tan, no saddle. I don't see any Malinois in her. Do you have pictures of the parents, siblings? links to a pedigree, or registered names of the parents? Just trying to look at this dog's background to help you figure out what you have.


----------



## thedognewbie (Jul 26, 2015)

Mals and shepherds are basically the same dog though


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

thedognewbie said:


> Mals and shepherds are basically the same dog though


Maybe you are confusing some other shepherding dogs? GSDs and Belgian Malinois are completely different breeds, originating in different countries, from completely different foundation dogs. 

There is some surface physical resemblance, but that is purely coincidental.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How much does she weigh? Her ears are up early if she is only 9 weeks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what does the rest of her look like? I'm guessing a sable GSD.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> what does the rest of her look like? I'm guessing a sable GSD.


Could be sable - the tail certainly looks sable. More pics will help!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's what I thought too, Lucia.


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Ha! Mals are like GSDs on crack


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Maybe you are confusing some other shepherding dogs? GSDs and Belgian Malinois are completely different breeds, originating in different countries, from completely different foundation dogs.
> 
> There is some surface physical resemblance, but that is purely coincidental.


Totally agree with above. Sort of like saying an airdale and a jack russell are the same because they are both terriers.


----------



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

I didn't receive much info about parents etc as we weren't exactly looking for that pedigree standard type dog but they were certain her parents were 100% german shepherd. she's now around 9 weeks old so I do agree her ears are pointing very early. all I know is she is EXTREMELY energetic and intelligent haha. when looking at the Belgian mal pups I did see more of a resemblance. she weighs around 5kg now I estimate. as her first check up she was 3kg and she's got a bit fatter lol. really appreciate all the help. feel like I understand her more when reading about all the breeds x


----------



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

more photos taken today ??


----------



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

bear in mind my estimates are a bit out because I can't be certain but a week ago the vet said they estimate her at 8 weeks weighing between 3-4kg lol.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

No idea, but she is too cute


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

I agree with castlemaid.. looks like a fawn GSD. Being in the military I've seen some mals puppies and grown, they usually have a smaller build and the snouts look a bit different. But I'm not professional! Cute either way though!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

She's adorable  




Gretchen said:


> How much does she weigh? Her ears are up early if she is only 9 weeks


Ruger's ears were up at 7½ weeks....and never went back down!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the extra pics! Jax had nailed it: she is certainly a sable, and certainly NOT Malinois. Her body build and her muzzle and ears are too heavy to be a Malinois. GSD are also very high energy and very intelligent. Malinois are still very uncommon and little known, mostly owned by working/sport people, so the chances of unknown Mal running around unsupervised making unknown dogs pregnant are very, very low. 

She is just precious though! Love her face! She will probably be a patterned sable as she matures, meaning the sable pattern will recede to only a blanket or saddle area, and not be sable all over. From what I have seen, patterned sables often are the result of breeding a black and tan GSD with a classic saddle to a sable dog. Sables go through a lot colour changes as they mature, so your pup may look like a completely different animal in a couple of months or so, and still go through more changes as her final adult coat comes in.


----------



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

thank you sooo much for the extra info. it's so nice to get all these comments. trying to research a bit more about her now. really appreciate it xxxxxx


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

She is definitely a cutie. I've never seen a Sable Shepherd in real life. Please ost more pics as she gets older.


----------



## abbiemulloy (Aug 4, 2015)

update: put 5kg on in a month. she's getting big, her features change every day


----------

